

Paul Irish on HTML5 Boilerplate - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/html5-2/paul-irish-on-html5-boilerplate/

======
po
I've used Paul Irish's boilerplate and I can attest that even if you decide
not to adopt it outright, you can learn a lot just by reading through it.

HTML5 is one of those ever-changing technologies where what was once
considered common-practice is now considered deprecated. I think this is often
the case with a fast-moving, widely distributed technology. Paul does a great
job of collecting a lot of wisdom and maintains it in an easy to understand
format. It also does backwards compatibility right. Helped me out a lot.

 _Edit:_ Also he's a really nice guy. :-)

~~~
tim_iles
Agreed. His videos are also entertaining to watch (particularly both videos on
things learnt from the jQuery source).

~~~
jeffthebear
Link to these videos:

[http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-
jquer...](http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source/)

[http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-
the-...](http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source/)

------
pshapiro
Some notes from his talk:

* <!doctype html>

* The web server can serve certain meta tags (e.g. in .htaccess for apache) which would not have validated. (e.g. X-UA-Compatible to specify content)

* <meta charset="utf-8" /> is acceptible in most browswers

* // instead of <http://> makes a relative URL, works in most if not all browsers

* html { overflow-y: scroll; } fixes contents moving due to scrollbar appearance on longer pages

* DD_belatedPNG - better IE PNG fix <http://www.dillerdesign.com/experiment/DD_belatedPNG/>

* Often a good idea to use font-family "sans-serif" instead of "Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif" for better cross-platform sans-serif font choice

~~~
axiak
// is for an absolute URL with the same scheme as the referring page, not a
relative URL.

~~~
pshapiro
I meant relative to the referring scheme. Thanks for the correction. :)

------
wizard_2
I love the idea of being able to do a git merge html5-bilerplate html5bp-test-
upgrade into one my projects and pickup the latest best practices to review.
In practice I've never done that and I hand pick the parts I want.

Paul Irish's projects (and his cohorts) do a really good job of exposing the
current state of web technologies. The Modernizr docs for example talks about
how many JS and html5 apis are supported differently and what you can do about
it.

<http://www.modernizr.com/docs/>

Himself and the yayQuery team are a large part of why I love Javascript.

------
scotth
It's rare to see such a funny tech presenter. Nice job!

